# CI1 - Credit Intelligence



## Trader Paul (3 July 2008)

Hi folks,

AAL .....  another junior coal miner, due to list on 10072008 and
our astroanalysis shows us these positive cycles for July 2008:

10072008 ... probably good support on listing ... ???

15-16072008 ... positive spotlight on AAL ... 

23-24072008 ... positive news expected here

31072008 ... minor and positive (intraday)

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (16 July 2008)

Hi folks,

AAL ..... trading halt comes in, right on time ... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## michael_selway (16 July 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> AAL ..... trading halt comes in, right on time ...
> 
> ...




hehe yep

"15-16072008 ... positive spotlight on AAL ... "

Business Description 
APAC Coal Limited (AAL) is a coal exploration company focused on a project located in East Kalimantan, Indonesia.


----------



## rub92me (6 August 2008)

Actual results were:
10/07 : No support whatsoever on listing and price dropped significantly.
15-16/07: No positive spotlight; just a trading halt / suspension that if anything indicates something negative.
23-24/07: No news at all.
31/07: It didn't trade at all, but if we look at the nearest trading day, it spiked down about 50%, hardly a positive intraday event.

Yet Trader Paul claims another success celebrating the uncanny accuracy of astroanalysis.


----------



## System (28 May 2018)

On May 28th, 2018, APAC Coal Limited (AAL) changed its name and ASX code to Credit Intelligence Ltd (CI1).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 April 2020)

CI1 turned up on the 52-week High scan (hat-tip Country Lad)


> diversified debt-restructuring business operating in Hong Kong. Credit Intelligence provides bankruptcy administration services and Individual Voluntary Arrangement (IVA) consultancy and implementation services. Credit Intelligence has worked with over 30 banks in Hong Kong, including HSBC, Standard Charted Bank, Bank of China and Citibank and has played a central role in shaping the IVA process in Hong Kong.




absolute minnow, MC $15mill. Somebody's private indulgence, I'd think; why is it on the ASX?






Will stay well alone


----------



## System (9 September 2020)

*Credit Intelligence Live Investor Briefing - Free Event*

Date: Thursday 10th September 2020
Time: 11am AEST
Event Agenda: Online 30 minute presentation and a 15 minute Q&A

Register here: https://reachmarkets.com.au/credit-intelligence-investor-briefing/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> CI1 turned up on the 52-week High scan (hat-tip Country Lad)
> absolute minnow, MC $15mill. Somebody's private indulgence, I'd think; why is it on the ASX?
> 
> _*Will stay well alone*_



and that is why . Called the top


----------



## frugal.rock (17 February 2021)

Have been watching this and had it written down last night after noticing it, with a circle around it to investigate today....dagnamit


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2021)

A huge day.... closed below its huge gap up open.
Intraday high of 0.105
Craziness.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2021)

_*Growing demand for debt restructuring, lending and insolvency management services*_
*FY20 Highlights: *
• Growing revenue (FY20 up 125%) and profitability (FY20 up 384%)
• Consistently paying a dividend to shareholders over past two years
• COVID-19 related unemployment, recession will massively increase demand for services
• Expansion into Australian via Chapter Two acquisition, with plans for new products and services
• Hong Kong and Singapore operations profitable and growing strongly

_*Completed acquisition of ChapterTwo in June 2020*_
• A debt negotiation business in Australia.
• Provides informal debt negotiation to individuals in financial hardship due to unsecured debts (credit cards, personal loans and other credit).
• Offers reduced-debt settlements, long-term payment arrangements and mortgage refinancing.
• Strive to offer debt solutions to individuals without impacting their credit rating like Part IX debt agreements and Bankruptcies.
• Focuses on debt solutions that improve the individuals overall financial position and leads them on a path to financial freedom.
• Able to solve client's financial problems by negotiating with Australian banks and financial institutions.

And the most recent Announcement


> _Credit Intelligence positioned to be a leading  BNPL debt management platform through leveraging its ChapterTwo technology capabilities _




But I thought BNPL was debit, not credit. How could I be so naive? And it was probably mention of the association with BNRL that caused the recent run-up? That and_ AI based Financial Management and BNPL to SMEs_


----------



## greggles (22 February 2021)

Lots of volume and volatility on this one in the last four trading sessions.

The ASX sent them a price query on 17 February but the company said it had no explanation for the unusual trading in its securities, and wasn't aware of any information that had not been announced to the market.

The summary posted by @Dona Ferentes goes some way to explaining why the company may represent value at current prices. It is interesting that all the volume came out of nowhere on what was a very thinly traded stock previously.


----------



## Dark1975 (23 February 2021)

CI1 - soars on BNPL offering , 
Not a bad result for a overnight hold


----------



## greggles (23 February 2021)

Dark1975 said:


> CI1 - soars on BNPL offering ,
> Not a bad result for a overnight hold




You did well getting out at 12.5c this morning. It only got as high as 13c and closed at 7.8c. It was all downhill after the spike just after the open.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 February 2021)

greggles said:


> It was all downhill after the spike just after the open.



like so many these days.


----------



## Dark1975 (23 February 2021)

greggles said:


> You did well getting out at 12.5c this morning. It only got as high as 13c and closed at 7.8c. It was all downhill after the spike just after the open.



Yeah i had five screens open on depth and volume and got out quickly, Wasn't so luckily on EGR ( wanted to hold long term ) though was weighted in to heavily and protected position , You win some and hopefully lose a little 😉


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 May 2022)

greggles said:


> . It was all downhill after the spike .....



Credit Intelligence Limited (ASX: CI1) announces that following shareholders’ approval at the General Meeting held on 27 April 2022, the consolidation of the issued capital of the Company on the basis of *one (1) security for every twenty (20) *securities is now complete. 

The post-consolidation securities on issue are as follows:  
 1) Fully Paid Ordinary Shares:    80,137,020 

The post-consolidation options on issue are as follows:  
2) Options expiring 31 October 2022:  330,000 
3) Options expiring 23 July 2024:  1,810,000 
4) Options expiring 2 May 2024:  8,000,000


----------

